# JL Audio 12" 3v3 H.O. Enclosure???



## skulboep (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard or had any experience with this sub enclosure? If so what are your thoughts?

JL Audio HO112RG-W3v3 Subwoofer systems

I have a 2002 Nissan Pathfinder in desperate need of a sub. Right now I've got Polk MMC6500 components in the front and Polk MM651 coaxials in the rear all powered by an Alpine PDX 4.100. I have ZERO experience building sub boxes (and the necessary equipment) and am looking for an awesome prefabricated sub enclosure. I want a sub that is at home playing classic rock but can also slam when Young Jeezy comes on. I guess that would put me in the "SQL" category. I've heard great things about JL subs in terms of being middlemen between the SQ and SPL sub categories. Additionally, the 3v3 is within my price limit, and I feel that the ported enclosure will give me the extra kick I'm looking for (this is all theoretical at this point of course). I don't need obnoxious levels of bass that turn my vehicle into a rattling piece of sheet metal, but I do want to feel like there is a very significant "OOOMPH" when I'm cruising down Lake Shore Drive.

Any thoughts on this sub enclosure for my needs? Any other suggestions? 

Thanks for your help,
Erik


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't heard the W3 in the HO box but I have heard the W7 in a HO box...pretty badass IMO if you want loud.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i had a JL 12w3v3 in a prefab ported box with the JL 500/1to power it and it just pounded the heck out of my blazer...


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

For the price you will probably pay you can get a decent one made to specs for any sub you want at a local shop probably. I have seen these boxes sell for 2-3 hundred on eGay. This way spend more on the sub, maybe like a w6 or look at Sundown, their new SA-8's are going to be phenominal


----------



## batman6 (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah 12w3 would look funny in a ho box. The w7 sealed boxes are nice maybe you can use that instead.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

The price on that setup(sub/box) is actually not as expensive as one would think. The sub with the h.o. box is $389.95 plus shipping. It can be purchased directly through JL via their online store. Here is the direct link.
JL Audio Mobile - HO112RG-W3v3


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

i love how those HO boxes are built, but sure isn't worth the money IMO


----------

